# RDC Interior



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

I am thinking I want to put an interior in my new RDC. Any ideas on were to get or how to make seating? Maybe have to scratch build something if I can’t locate ready mades.
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney is molding/casting some streamliner seats. I think he should be ready soon with some.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 17 Nov 2009 08:51 AM 
Rodney is molding/casting some streamliner seats. I think he should be ready soon with some. 

Jerry, Who is Rodney and were can i get a hold of him? i would like 3 if there for sale....Thanks 
Nick


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/billswindell/Floor and seats.jpg
Here is a link to the interior that I built. Since I was going to use batteries, there was no need for the Aristo lighting regulatoe so I removed that. This made the circuit board lower. Even with the, there is not much sense to making full seats since they would make them too high. With the seats that I built, the Aristo-Craft figures in the seats, they are about the right height in the windows with a flat piece to represent the seat bottom.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/billswindell/Floor and seats.jpg


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info all! 
Bill - thats the ticket! 
Jerry - Like Nick said - Who be Rodney and how do I contact him? 

Thanks, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I go an email from him, he's still working it out some, trying to get the cost down. If he gets it finalized I'll post it.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/billswindell/Inside ceiling.jpg
If you're doing an interior, you might want to put in a ceiling. Here is a picture of mine.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/billswindell/Inside ceiling.jpg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

When AC comes out with there new RDC3 the first of the yea it comes with an interior. You can then check it out and see how they made them. Hopefully they will come out with just the interior even for the RDC 1 later RJD


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's the inside of a New Haven RDC:


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Bills, Thanks for the great interior pics! 
Bill, That’s a great job on the roof! I put in a cab interior today & the SP light package installed and got it back together. I will do the passenger compartment when my passengers get here. I will get some pictures posted tomorrow. 
Best, Ted


----------

